# Spiritualitás



## Sandalfon (2014 Augusztus 26)

A spiritualitás nem menekülés a valóság világából. A spiritualitás elmondja nekünk, mi az igaz valóság, és hogyan fedezhetjük azt fel itt a Földön. A spiritualitás nem az élet megtagadása, hanem az élet legtisztább elfogadása. Az életet fenntartások nélkül el kell fogadni. Másokat pedig feltétel nélkül szeretni. Az életet lélekteljesen meg kell valósítani. Az életet teljesen át kell alakítani...


----------



## Sandalfon (2014 Augusztus 26)

Hátha valakinek segít  <3

A spirituális ébredés 12 jele

Azt mondják, a változás fájdalommal jár. Azt mondják, a hernyónak is fáj, míg leveti bábját, hogy csodálatos pillangóként szülessen újjá.
A fájdalom elkerülhetetlen, és csak illúzió - de hogy szenvedsz -e, vagy sem, az a te döntésed!

*1. Megmagyarázhatatlan eredetű fizikai fájdalmak*
Erős, hol tompa, hol nyilalló fájdalom, főként a vállak, a hát és a nyak tájékán. A DNS szintű, intenzív változás jele. Elmúlik!

*2. Indokolatlan szomorúság, valahol legbelül, nagyon mélyen *
Ez a nehéz érzés múlt elengedéséből fakad. Olyan érzés, mintha elhagynád a régi otthonod, ahol nagyon sokáig éltél, és beköltöznél egy új házba. Sok energiát igényel az, hogy hátrahagyd emlékeidet és élményeidet. Ez is elmúlik. 

*3. Sírás*
Indokolatlanul fakadsz könnyekre, és nem tudnád megnevezni a sírás okát. De ne félj, sírni egészséges dolog. A sírás, a nevetés, és a víz (kívül és belül) segíti a megtisztulást a régi hiedelmeidtől. A könnyeiddel együtt elengeded a régi rossz energiákat is. Ennek is vége lesz.

*4. Munkahely, vagy karrier váltás*
Az átalakulás elmaradhatatlan kísérője. Ami régen működött, már nem megy tovább.Ahogyan te magad változol, úgy változnak a téged körülölelő dolgok is. Ne bánkódj, és ne félj. Engedd el a régit, és ne keseredj el, ha öt-hat dologba is belevágsz egymás után, látszólag sikertelenül. Senki sem azonnal találja meg az új helyét, az új önmagát. Próbálgatnod kell magad, hogy megtaláld a számodra legmegfelelőbbet - és ehhez rá kell jönnöd, mik is valójában az igényeid, a vágyaid és a szükségleteid.

*5. Eltávolodás a családi kötelékből*
Egy régi karma kötött a vér szerinti rokonaidhoz. Amikor kitörsz a karmikus körből, felbomlanak a kötések is. Kezdetben úgy érezheted, hogy végképp eltávolodsz a családodtól, és a régi barátaidtól. De ez csak átmeneti állapot. Új, tisztább, minőségibb kapcsolat alakul majd köztetek, ha fontos. De már nem a rossz szükségletek, a pusztító függés fűz majd hozzájuk. 

*6. Szokatlan alvási "rendellenességek"*
Ezek igazából egyáltalán nem rendellenes jelenségek. Tapasztalhatod, hogy éjjel 2 és 4 között megébredsz, nagyon erős érzésekre, nagyon élénk gondolatokkal. Ne aggódj, ez teljesen normális. Jung is ezekre az órákra teszi a tudatalatti és a tudatos én párbeszédét, és ha felébredsz rá, annál jobb. Ne erőltesd az alvást, inkább írd le az érzéseidet!

*7. Intenzív álmok*
Ezek az élénk képek gyakran ábrázolnak harcokat, háborúkat, rémekkel vagy üldözéssel teli álmok kísérhetik az ébredésed. Ezekkel valójában szinte szó szerint szabadulsz meg a régi rossz energiáktól! Álmodhatod azt is, hogy meghalsz, és hogy hátrahagyod a tested. Ez a tudatos átmenet állapota. És ennek is vége lesz. Próbálj meg minél több időt a természetben tölteni, az segíti a folyamatot.

*8. Meghallod a hangot*
Észreveszed, hogy egyre többször beszélsz saját magadhoz, elmerülsz a gondolataidban, miközben szinte megszűnnek a körülötted lévő dolgok, jelenségek. Ekkor már nem csak álmodban, de nappal, ébren is keresi a közös hangot a tudatod két szintje. És ez még csak a jéghegy csúcsa. Ezek a beszélgetések egyre természetesebbé, koherensebbé és belsőségesebbé válnak. Nem őrültél meg, csak haladsz az úton.

*9. Tájékozódási zavarok, néha egyensúlyvesztéssel párosulva*
Sokszor törhet rád az az érzés, hogy a lábad, hiába a földön jár, tulajdonképpen nem fog talajt. Megtántorodhatsz, hirtelen kapaszkodókat keresel, nem érzed azt, hogy stabilan állnál a lábadon. Olyan, mintha két világ közt lebegnél, a tudatod néha kiszabadul a test lomhaságának fogságából, és hátrahagyja azt. Ez is elmúlik hamarosan.

*10. Magányosság, még nagy társaságban, emberek közt is*
Úgy érezheted, mérföld magas és széles falak szigetelnek el a többiektől. Szeretnél belefolyni a beszélgetésekbe, szeretnél a társaság részévé válni, de képtelen vagy rá. Távoli leszel, és magányos. A megszentelt föld a magányos vándoroké. Ha ez az érzés aggodalommal tölt el, talán megpróbálsz erőlködni, hogy újra másokkal lehess, de hiába. Csak egy valakit kell megtalálnod, mélyen legbelül - a vezetődet. Mostantól veled lesz, egész életeden át, hol fogja a kezed, hol a vállára vesz majd, hol melletted sétál vidáman. De nem leszel soha többé egyedül. És visszatalálsz majd az emberek közé, ebbe a világba is. Békésen, derűsen és magabiztosan.

*11. A szenvedélyek, vágyak elvesztése*
Senki és semmi nem képes vágyakat ébreszteni benned. Megrémülhetsz, és azt gondolhatod, hogy beteg vagy, haldokolsz, valami nagyon nincs rendben veled. De ez teljesen természetes, ez is a folyamat része. Megtisztulsz a fizikai tested és az egód, csillapíthatatlan, sóvárgó követeléseitől, szabadságra lelsz a vágytalanság állapotában. Ez pont olyan, mint egy szoftverfrissítés. El kell távolítani a felesleget, hogy helyet adj az újnak, a jobbnak, a fejlettebbnek. 

*12. Honvágy*
Talán ez a legnehezebb érzés, ami az átalakulásodat kíséri. Nem tudod, hova vágysz, de elvágyódsz, haza akarsz meni, de nem tudnád megmondani, hol is van ez a haza. De megtalálod majd! Néha azt érezheted, hogy a senki földjén állsz, nem tudsz, és nem is akarsz hátrafordulni, de képtelen vagy megtenni az első lépést előre, mert félsz az ismeretlentől, a szabadságtól. És nem is veszed majd észre, amikor megteszed. Mert már nem leszel egyedül. Az üresség, a csend, amit érzel magadban, a karmikus köröd végét jelzi. Amikor újra felállsz, és megújult, fentről kapott erővel nekiindulsz, megtalálod az új utad. Az út talál meg téged. Új társakra találsz, emberekre, új helyekre, egy új világra, belül és kívül is.
Jó utat.
http://www.fenyorveny.hu/2014/07/a-spiritualis-ebredes-12-jele.html


----------



## Sandalfon (2014 Augusztus 26)

“Szeressünk magunk körül mindenkit. A szeretetben fogadjunk szeretetet, mert a szeretet élet, és bizonyosan nem akarunk kilépni az életből. A szeretetben fogadjuk hát, hogy kitartunk a szeretetben, és soha ne hagyjuk el a szeretet mezsgyéjét. Mert a szeretetben lakozik Isten hatalma, a teremtés hatalma, az élet bölcsessége és minden jó ereje. Ezért teljes szeretetben kell élnünk. A szeretet fénye örökké beragyogja utunkat, és fénye vezérli lépteinket, akár lassan, akár gyorsan haladunk. A szeretet fénye mindig velünk lesz utunk során. A szeretet mindig életünk horgonya lesz. Szeretetben élünk, és a szeretet bennünk él majd. Szeretetben élünk, szeretetben gyarapodunk, és az örök szeretetben lelünk beteljesedést.”
http://www.fenyorveny.hu/2014/08/a-szeretetben-lakozik-isten-hatalma.html


----------



## vandorcsillag (2014 Augusztus 26)

Sandalfon írta:


> “Szeressünk magunk körül mindenkit. A szeretetben fogadjunk szeretetet, mert a szeretet élet, és bizonyosan nem akarunk kilépni az életből. A szeretetben fogadjuk hát, hogy kitartunk a szeretetben, és soha ne hagyjuk el a szeretet mezsgyéjét. Mert a szeretetben lakozik Isten hatalma, a teremtés hatalma, az élet bölcsessége és minden jó ereje. Ezért teljes szeretetben kell élnünk. A szeretet fénye örökké beragyogja utunkat, és fénye vezérli lépteinket, akár lassan, akár gyorsan haladunk. A szeretet fénye mindig velünk lesz utunk során. A szeretet mindig életünk horgonya lesz. Szeretetben élünk, és a szeretet bennünk él majd. Szeretetben élünk, szeretetben gyarapodunk, és az örök szeretetben lelünk beteljesedést.”
> http://www.fenyorveny.hu/2014/08/a-szeretetben-lakozik-isten-hatalma.html



Nagyon nehéz volt a "váltás",legalábbis nekem.
A napokban néztem Jézus élete c.filmet.
Barabás felismeri Jézust mikor ott van a medencénél,vagy mi az,és beszélgetnek.
Jézus azt mondja Barabásnak szeresd az ellenségedet.
Barabás válasza,hogy azt aki legyilkolta a gyerekeket,az asszonyokat,öregeket?


----------



## Sandalfon (2014 Augusztus 26)

vandorcsillag írta:


> Nagyon nehéz volt a "váltás",legalábbis nekem.
> A napokban néztem Jézus élete c.filmet.
> Barabás felismeri Jézust mikor ott van a medencénél,vagy mi az,és beszélgetnek.
> Jézus azt mondja Barabásnak szeresd az ellenségedet.
> Barabás válasza,hogy azt aki legyilkolta a gyerekeket,az asszonyokat,öregeket?




Igen... itt lent elég nehéz ezt megtenni. Látva a körülöttünk lévő dolgokat, meg az emberektől kapott negatív hozzáállásokat... 
De semmi sem lehetetlen.  Az isteni tudat mindenkinek a része, csak emlékezni kell rá újból.


----------



## vandorcsillag (2014 Augusztus 26)

Sandalfon írta:


> Igen... itt lent elég nehéz ezt megtenni. Látva a körülöttünk lévő dolgokat, meg az emberektől kapott negatív hozzáállásokat...
> De semmi sem lehetetlen.  Az isteni tudat mindenkinek a része, csak emlékezni kell rá újból.



Ami még a mai napig is segít a nehezebb időket átvészelni az az ima,a Miatyánk, Máriához az ima és nem utolsó sorban ami még nagyon sokat segít Louise L.Hay:Éld az életed c.'92-ben kiadott könyve.


----------



## Sandalfon (2014 Augusztus 26)

vandorcsillag írta:


> Ami még a mai napig is segít a nehezebb időket átvészelni az az ima,a Miatyánk, Máriához az ima és nem utolsó sorban ami még nagyon sokat segít Louise L.Hay:Éld az életed c.'92-ben kiadott könyve.



Ha még nem láttad  Szeretettel: 
Louise L. Hay: Meg tudod gyógyítani az életed (film)
http://www.fenyorveny.hu/2014/02/louise-l-hay-meg-tudod-gyogyitani-az.html


----------



## vandorcsillag (2014 Augusztus 26)

Sandalfon írta:


> Ha még nem láttad  Szeretettel:
> Louise L. Hay: Meg tudod gyógyítani az életed (film)
> http://www.fenyorveny.hu/2014/02/louise-l-hay-meg-tudod-gyogyitani-az.html



Köszönöm ,de éppen ma töltöttem le, megnézése holnapra tolódott.


----------



## phoenyx (2014 December 29)

Sandalfon írta:


> Igen... itt lent elég nehéz ezt megtenni. Látva a körülöttünk lévő dolgokat, meg az emberektől kapott negatív hozzáállásokat...
> De semmi sem lehetetlen.  Az isteni tudat mindenkinek a része, csak emlékezni kell rá újból.


Ezt az idézetet szeretném megosztani, igazából több helyre is beilleszthető lenne, most itt találtam megfelelőnek:
Idézetek Tollétől:

"A PATOLOGIKUS (KÓROS) EGO

Az ego markának szorításában élő ember azonban _nem szenvedésnek véli a szenvedést, hanem a bármely helyzetben adható, egyedül megfelelő reakciónak_. Vaksága miatt az ego képtelen meglátni azt a szenvedést, amit magára és másokra mér. A boldogtalanság valójában olyan, ego teremtette mentális-emocionális betegség, ami immár járványos méreteket öltött.

Bolygónk környezetszennyezésének belső megfelelője. _Olyan negatív állapotokról, mint amilyen például a harag, a szorongás, a gyűlölet, a neheztelés, az elégedetlenség, az irigység, a féltékenység, nem ismerik fel, hogy negatívak. Azokat teljesen indokolt jelenségeknek tekintik_. Továbbá: nem veszik észre, hogy ezeket önmaguk teremtik meg, s _tévesen valaki más, vagy ilyen-olyan külső tényező művének vélik_. „Téged tartalak felelősnek a fájdalmamért.” Kimondatlanul ezt állítja az ego.

Az ego nem tud különbséget tenni egy helyzet, annak értelmezése és a helyzetre adott reakciója közt. Azt mondod: „Milyen szörnyű nap!”, s nem veszed észre, hogy a hideg szél és az eső – vagy bármilyen állapot, amire reagálsz – nem szörnyű. Olyan, amilyen. Ami szörnyű, az a reakciód, az állapottal szemben fellépő belső ellenállásod, és az érzelem, amit ez az ellenállás megteremt. Shakespeare szavaival: „Nincs sem jó, sem rossz, csak a gondolkodás teszi azzá.” _Ráadásul a szenvedést vagy negativitást az ego gyakran tévesen élvezetnek könyveli el, mert egy pontig annak révén erősítheti magát_.

Például _a harag vagy a megbántottság óriási mértékben erősíti az egót azzal, hogy növeli az elkülönültségtudatot, hangsúlyozza a többiek másságát, és megteremti a „nekem van igazam” látszólag megtámadhatatlan, erődítményszerű, mentális „hadállását”_. Ha látnád a testedben lezajló élettani változásokat, amelyek e negatív állapot valamelyikébe kerülve benned lezajlanak; _ha tudnád, hogy azok miként befolyásolják a szíved, az emésztő- és az immunrendszered működését és számtalan egyéb testi funkciódat, akkor a napnál világosabb lenne számodra, hogy ezek az állapotok valójában kórosak: a szenvedésnek s nem az élvezetnek a formái_. Valahányszor negatív állapotba kerülsz, van benned valami, ami akarja ezt a negativitást, ami azt élvezetesnek találja, vagy ami azt hiszi, hogy az megszerzi számodra azt, amire vágysz. Máskülönben ki akarna kitartani a negativitás mellett? Ki akarná magát és másokat nyomorulttá tenni? Ki akarna betegséget teremteni a testébe? Ezért valahányszor, _amikor negativitás jelenik meg benned, ha tudatára tudsz ébredni annak, hogy van benned valami, ami abban élvezetet talál, vagy azt hiszi, hogy az hasznos célt szolgál, akkor közvetlenül az ego tudatára ébredtél. Abban a pillanatban, hogy ez megtörténik, identitásod az egóról a tudatosságra váltott át_. Ez azt jelenti, hogy zsugorodik benned az ego, s nő a tudatosság.

Ha képes vagy a negativitás kellős közepén felismerni, hogy „ebben a pillanatban szenvedést teremtek magamnak”, akkor az elegendő lesz ahhoz, hogy a kondicionált egós állapotok és reakciók korlátai fölé emelkedj. Ha tudatosság jelenik meg benned, akkor annak hatására végtelen sok lehetőség nyílik meg előtted, hogy bármely helyzetet végtelenszer értelmesebb módon kezelj. Abban a pillanatban képes leszel elengedni boldogtalanságodat, amint fölismered annak értelmetlenségét. A negativitás nem intelligens dolog. Az mindig az ego. Az ego lehet eszes, ám intelligens nem. Az eszesség a maga kis céljait kergeti. Az intelligencia látja a nagyobb egészet, amelyben minden összekapcsolódik. Az eszességet az önérdek motiválja, s az rendkívül rövidlátó. A legtöbb politikus és üzletember eszes. Közülük nagyon kevés az intelligens. Amit az eszesség elér, az kivétel nélkül rövid életű, és végül minden esetben önrombolónak bizonyul. Az eszesség megoszt; az intelligencia befogad."

" Megfelelően használva, az elme elsőrangú eszköz! Helytelen használattal azonban rendkívül rombolóvá válik! Pontosabban fogalmazva: nem is elsősorban arról van szó, hogy rosszul használod az elmédet, hanem hogy általában egyáltalán nem használod. Ő használ téged! Ez a betegség! Azt hiszed, hogy te vagy az elméd! Ez a tévhit! Az eszközöd átvette a hatalmat. Ez majdnem olyan, mintha tudtodon kívül megszállott lennél, és a téged megszálló lényről azt hinnéd, hogy az te vagy.

A szabadság kezdete annak fölismerése, hogy te nem a megszálló lény, tehát nem a gondolkodó vagy. Ez az ismeret lehetővé teszi, hogy megfigyeld ezt a lényt. Abban a pillanatban, ahogy elkezded figyelni a gondolkodót, egy magasabb szintű tudatosság kapcsolódik be a folyamatba. "

"A felébredés nélkülözhetetlen része: felismerni a föl nem ébredt énedet, az egódat, amint az gondolkozik, beszél és cselekszik; valamint felismerni a kollektívan kondicionált elmefolyamatokat, amelyek a föl nem ébredt állapotot fenntartják. Ezért mutatja be e könyv az ego fontosabb aspektusait, s hogy azok miként működnek individuálisan és kollektívan, tehát az egyedben és a közösségben. E kérdés vizsgálata két ok miatt fontos. Az első: amíg nem ismered az ego működése mögött megbúvó alapmechanizmust, addig azt nem veszed észre, s emiatt az újra és újra rászed: eléri, hogy újra és újra azonosulj vele. Ez azt jelenti, hogy a téged álnokul megtévesztő „lény” átveszi fölötted az uralmat, s úgy tesz, mintha ő te lennél. A másik ok: maga a felismerés is a felébredés egy módja. Amikor felismered magadban a tudattalant, akkor ami lehetővé teszi a felismerést: az a megjelenő tudat, az a fölébredés. Nem harcolhatsz az egóval, és nem győzheted le, ahogy a sötétséggel sem harcolhatsz. Mindössze a tudat fényére van szükség. Te az a fény vagy. "


----------



## Éleskés (2015 Augusztus 21)

*Az útkeresés zsákutcái -10 spirituális úton terjedő betegség *
Ha körbenézünk a világban, a spirituális életben éppen annyi útvesztőt találunk, mint az élet bármely más területén. Tényleg elhisszük, hogy ha valaki már öt éve meditál, vagy tíz éve jógázik, akkor ő már emelkedettebb, mint a többiek? Jó esetben egy kicsit tudatosabb a problémáira - egy kicsit.
Ez a gondolat indított arra, hogy az elmúlt 15 évben a spirituális utak zűrösebb részeihez szükséges józan ítélőképesség kialakításáról írjak könyveket – mint a hatalom, szex, megvilágosodás, guruk, botrányok, pszichológia, neurózisok. De ide tartozik még a fejlődni vágyó emberek tudás hiánya miatti zavaros motivációja is. A szerzőtársammal, Marc Gafnival (író, spirituális tanító) könyveket adtunk ki, tanfolyamokat és tréningeket tartottunk, hogy segítsünk tisztán látni ezekben a kérdésekben.
Utazásaim során spirituális tanítók százaival és gyakorlók ezreivel találkoztam. Szinte arcon csapott az a felismerés, ahogyan a spirituális nézeteinket, élményeinket és világképünket alattomos és észrevétlen módon, a szexuális úton terjedő betegségekhez hasonlóan „fertőzik meg” a fogalmi tévedések. Ezek a tévedések a spirituális elvekhez kapcsolódó éretlen hozzáállásunkban és zavart megértésünkben gyökereznek.
A spirituális úton terjedő betegségek tízes listáját gyűjtöttem itt össze – a felsorolás nem teljes, de érdemes életünkben odafigyelni rájuk:
*1.Instant spiritualitás:* egy olyan kultúrában, amely a sebességet, az egyszerre több dolog párhuzamos végzését és az azonnali eredményeket értékeli, ott a spiritualitás is nagy eséllyel instant spiritualitássá válik. Ez nem más, mint egy kollektív elképzelés arról, hogy az emberi létből adódó szenvedésektől könnyen és gyorsan meg lehet szabadulni. Egy dologban biztosak lehetünk: a spirituális átalakulás soha nem megy gyorsan.
*2.Hamis spiritualitás*: úgy viselkedni, beszélni, öltözködni, mint amilyennek egy spirituális embert elképzelünk. A spiritualitás ilyen imitálásának annyi köze van a valódi spiritualitáshoz, mint egy leopárd mintás anyagnak az eredeti leopárdbőrhöz.
*3.Zavart motiváció:* bár a növekedésre való vágyunk tiszta és igaz, gyakran keverednek hozzá olyan szükségletek, mint a szeretet, a valahova tartozás, a belső üresség kitöltése iránti vágy, az az elképzelés, hogy egy spirituális ösvényt követve megszabadulunk a szenvedéseinktől, valamint az a törekvés, hogy különlegesebbek, jobbak, sőt kiválasztottak legyünk.
*4.Azonosulás a spirituális élménnyel:* az ego spirituális élményekkel azonosítja magát, és azt hisszük, mi magunk vagyunk az a dolog, amivel az élmény során találkoztunk. A legtöbb esetben ez az állapot nem tart örökké, de hosszúra nyúlhat a magukat megvilágosodottnak tartó és/vagy spirituális tanítóként működő embereknél.
*5.A spiritualizált ego:* akkor alakul ki, amikor egy erős egóval bíró ember személyiségét a spirituális eszmék és fogalmak megtámogatják, így tovább erősítve az egoját. Az eredmény ilyenkor egy „golyóálló” személyiségszerkezet, ugyanis amikor az ego spiritualizálódik, elvágjuk magunkat minden új behatástól, segítségtől, építő visszajelzéstől. Megközelíthetetlenné válunk, elzárva ezzel magunkat a spirituális növekedéstől – mindezt persze a spiritualitás nevében.
*6.Önjelölt spirituális tanítók tömegei:* manapság számos felkapott spirituális iskola működik, és ontják a magukat megvilágosodott mesternek gondoló embereket, akiknek a valós tudatszintje messze elmarad ettől. Úgy működik ez, mint egy spirituális futószalag: gyere, vedd át a tüzet, érezd meg te is, és bumm, megvilágosodtál, mostantól te is képes vagy hasonló módon megvilágosítani másokat. A probléma nem a tanításokkal van, hanem azzal, hogy ezek a tanítók spirituális mesternek adják el magukat.
*7.Spirituális gőg:* akkor következik be, amikor egy gyakorló több éves kemény munka eredményeként elérkezik a bölcsesség egy bizonyos szintjére, és ezt az eredményt a további tapasztalatoktól való elzárkózásra használja. A spirituális felsőbbrendűség érzése szintén egy fajtája a spirituális úton terjedő betegségeknek, és úgy nyilvánul meg, hogy jobbnak, bölcsebbnek tartjuk magunkat másoknál, mert mi spirituálisak vagyunk.
*8.Csoportszellem*, más néven ashram betegség: egy spirituális közösség normákat alakít ki a megfelelő gondolkodásról, beszédről, öltözködésről. Azok a személyek és közösségek, akiket megfertőzött a csoportszellem, elutasítják azokat az embereket, attitűdöket és helyzeteket, amelyek nem felelnek meg a csoport íratlan szabályainak.
*9.Kiválasztottság érzés:* annak a hite, hogy a mi csoportunk spirituálisan fejlettebb, emelkedettebb, közelebb van az Igazsághoz – magyarul jobb, mint a többi csoport. Nagy különbség van aközött, amikor valaki megtalálja a maga számára leginkább megfelelő utat, tanítót, közösséget, vagy megtalálja az Egyetlen Igaz Utat.
*10.A halálos vírus: „én már megérkeztem”. *Ez a betegség olyan súlyos, hogy végzetes lehet a spirituális fejlődésünkre nézve. Annak a hite, hogy mi már elérkeztünk a spirituális utunk végcéljához. Amint ez a hit beeszi magát az elménkbe, a fejlődésünk véget ér.
Ahogy Marc Gaffni tanítása szerint „a szeretet lényege az elfogadás”, úgy az önmagunk szeretetének lényege az önelfogadás. Csak olyan embert szerethetsz igazán, akit a teljes valójában tisztán látsz – önmagadat is ideértve.”
Marc tanítása szellemében én is úgy gondolom, a legkritikusabb pont a spirituális úton való tájékozódásban az, hogy fel tudjuk ismerni a személyiség egészét átható zavarokat és a mindannyiunkra jellemző önáltatásokat. Ehhez jó adag humorérzékre és a valódi barátaink támogatására van szükségünk. Amikor akadályba ütközünk a spirituális úton, a kétségbeesés, kételkedés és az önleértékelés lehet rajtunk úrrá, de bíznunk kell magunkban és másokban, hogy valóban változást hozzunk a világra.
szerző: Mariana Caplan
forrás: Huffington Post
Forrás: http://integralonismeret.hu/10-spiritualis-uton-terjedo-


----------



## Sandalfon (2015 Szeptember 17)

Az élet olyan, mint egy séta az erdőben. Ösvényen jársz, fákat hagysz magad mögött. Ez az út, melyen végighaladtál: a Te múltad.
Erre néha visszanézel és elgondolkodsz vajon a jó ösvényt választottad-e. Az elhagyott fák és bokrok azokat az embereket jelképezi, akikkel eddigi utad során megismerkedtél. Néha letépsz pár szál virágot, magaddal viszed őket, végigkísérik utad: ők a Te szeretteid.
http://www.fenyorveny.hu/2015/09/az-elet-olyan-mint-egy-seta-az-erdoben.html


----------



## hombárfej (2015 Szeptember 18)

Sandalfon írta:


> Az élet olyan, mint egy séta az erdőben. Ösvényen jársz, fákat hagysz magad mögött. Ez az út, melyen végighaladtál: a Te múltad.
> Erre néha visszanézel és elgondolkodsz vajon a jó ösvényt választottad-e. Az elhagyott fák és bokrok azokat az embereket jelképezi, akikkel eddigi utad során megismerkedtél. Néha letépsz pár szál virágot, magaddal viszed őket, végigkísérik utad: ők a Te szeretteid.
> http://www.fenyorveny.hu/2015/09/az-elet-olyan-mint-egy-seta-az-erdoben.html


Én, mondjuk, megcsodálnám a szép virágokat és elraktárznám őket az emlékeimben, hogy a fényük kisérjen az utamon. Ők a szeretteim.
Nem ölném meg őket azzal, hogy letépem.


----------



## Sandalfon (2020 Január 15)

*Hogyan vonzd magadhoz a jót a rossz helyett?*

*Életed a saját kezedben van. Bárhol is légy most, és bármi is álljon mögötted, mindig megvan a lehetőséged, hogy úgy dönts, tudatosan megváltoztatod a gondolkodásodat és vele együtt az életedet. Reménytelen helyzet nem létezik. Életed bármely kis körülménye megváltoztatható! *

*John Assaraf*

A probléma a következő: a legtöbb ember arra gondol, amit nem akar. Aztán csodálkozik, amikor megtörténik vele. Az emberek vágyai csupán azért nem teljesülnek, mert legtöbbször nem arra gondolnak, amit szeretnének, hanem arra, amitől tartanak. Figyeld csak meg, mi zajlik a fejedben, és milyen szavakat használsz! A törvény ugyanis mindenható, nem ismer kivételt, és sosem hibázik. Az emberiséget évszázadok óta tizedeli egy minden pestisnél gyilkosabb járvány: a „nem akarom” járvány. Az emberek úgy tartják életben a kórt, hogy túlnyomórészt az alapján gondolkoznak, beszélnek, cselekszenek, és arra összpontosítanak, amit „nem akarnak”. A mi generációnk azonban megváltoztathatja mindezt. Számunkra ugyanis elérhető a tudás, amely képes legyőzni a járványt. Te is úttörője lehetsz az újfajta gondolkodásmódnak. Nem kell mást tenned, mint arra gondolni és arról beszélni, amire vágysz.

*Bob Doyle*

A vonzás törvényét nem érdekli, hogy egy adott dolgot te jól vagy rosszul élsz-e meg, illetve akarod-e vagy sem. Egyszerűen a gondolataidra reagál. Amikor óriási kétségekkel küzdesz, és szörnyen érzed magad, ennek megfelelő jelzéseket küldesz az univerzum felé. „Nagyon rosszul vagyok ettől a sok kétségtől.” így megerősíted a rosszat, létezésed minden szintjét átitatva vele. Ezért újabb hasonló élményekre számíthatsz. A vonzás törvénye természeti törvény. Személytelen, számára nincs jó vagy rossz. Érzékeli és élettapasztalatként visszatükrözi gondolataidat. Egyszerűen azt kapod tőle, amit gondolatban megteremtesz.

*Lisa Nichols*
ÍRÓ, A SZEMÉLYES FEJLŐDÉS ELŐMOZDÍTÓJA

A vonzás törvénye rendkívül szófogadó. Ha minden idegszáladdal azokra a dolgokra összpontosítasz,
amelyekre vágysz, mindig megadja neked. De ha arra fókuszálsz, amit nem szeretnél - „Jaj, nem akarok elkésni, nem akarok elkésni” -, a vonzás törvénye nem hallja meg, hogy te valójában nem akarod. Egyszerűen megjeleníti az életedben mindazt, amire gondolsz, nem nézve a negatív vagy a pozitív előjelet. A törvény tehát nem az akaráson vagy a nem akaráson nyugszik. Ha odafigyelsz valamire - bármi legyen is az -, azt igenis megteremted.

Mikor valami olyasmire összpontosítasz, amit szeretnél, és elmédben kitartod a képét, abban a pillanatban az univerzum legfenségesebb erejére támaszkodsz, hogy behívd azt az életedbe. A vonzás törvénye nem veszi számításba sem a „ne”, sem a „nem” szót, és így tesz az összes többi tagadószóval is. Negatív előjelű mondataidat a következőképpen értelmezi:
„Nem akarok magamra borítani semmit.”
„Magamra akarok borítani valamit, több mindent is.”
„Jaj, csak nehogy rosszul sikerüljön a frizurám.”
„Sikerüljön rosszul a frizurám.”
„Nem akarom, hogy hátráltassanak.”
„Akarom, hogy hátráltassanak.”
„Nem akarom, hogy ez az ember durván bánjon velem.”
„Akarom, hogy ez az ember, és mások is durván bánjanak velem.”
„Nem akarom, hogy az étteremben elfoglalják az asztalunkat.”
„Akarom, hogy az éttermekben elfoglalják az asztalunkat.”
„Nem akarom, hogy a cipő feltörje a lábamat.”
„Akarom, hogy a cipők feltörjék a lábamat.”
„Nem bírom ezt a sok munkát.”
„Több munkát akarok, mint amennyit bírok.”
„Nem akarom elkapni az influenzát.”
„El akarom kapni az influenzát és más betegségeket is.”
„Nem akarok veszekedni.”
„Több veszekedést akarok.”
„Ne beszélj így velem.”
„Azt akarom, hogy te és mások is így beszéljetek velem.”
A vonzás törvénye megadja neked, amire gondolsz - ennyi az egész, és kész!

https://www.fenyorveny.hu/2020/01/hogyan-vonzd-magadhoz-a-jot-a-rossz-helyett.html


----------



## kiskalap (2021 Január 10)




----------

